# October Setters vs DeCoverly Kennels



## Woodcock Moon (Jul 20, 2009)

Just noticed on the October Setters Web page the beginnings of insults and mud slinging beginning to brew. Anyone know anything about this situation? Sounds like a struggle brewing over a whole lot of nothing as I see it.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Didn't see anything in the way of a forum on the October site...


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

If your refering to the comments made under the RYMAN HISTORY section, I'm not sure that was aimed toward DeCoverly or other so-called ryman breeders.

Why do you believe that was aimed toward DeCoverly?


Jim


----------



## metro49 (Nov 24, 2006)

JTC said:


> If your refering to the comments made under the RYMAN HISTORY section, I'm not sure that was aimed toward DeCoverly or other so-called ryman breeders.
> 
> Why do you believe that was aimed toward DeCoverly?
> 
> ...



Here is the link JTC is referring to. It's a really good read about the Ryman type dogs. 

http://www.octobersetters.com/rymanhistory.html


----------

